# ¿Limite de ventas como particular?



## Barracus White (18 Dic 2013)

Hola foreros,

Actualmente estoy desempleado, recuperandome de una intervencion quirúrgica que me practicaron hace medio año aproximadamente, aunque llevo sin trabajar durante varios años, tiempo durante el cual aproveché para acabar unos estudios que tenia pendientes.

El caso es que desde hace un mes aproximadamente, harto de tanto aburrimiento metido dentro de casa, me ha dado por poner a la venta como particular muchos productos (nuevos la mayoria) que tenia tirados por casa en un famoso portal de anuncios de compra-venta. Por ejemplo, productos que en su momento compré por unos 100-150€, los he puesto a 30-50€, y como os podeis imaginar la avalancha de pedidos esta siendo bastante considerable. En un mes he vendido por mas de 800€.

Envio a través de una agencia de transporte bastante conocida en el mundillo de internet (bueno, son unos intermediarios que trabajan con varias agencias de transporte, con precios muy competitivos), y los destinatarios pagan al mensajero. La empresa "se queda" con el dinero, y se te va acumulando, de forma que en cualquier momento puedes retirarlo y te hacen una transferencia que tienes disponible en 2 o 3 dias. Por el momento no he hecho nada mas que algun retiro de unos pocos cientos de euros pero el grueso sigue acumulado.

Pues bien, la cuestion es si existe alguna ley que me prohiba vender mas de X euros al mes o año como particular. Tengo material por vender que puede suponer algunos miles de euros, y no me gustaria seguir vendiendo sin estar seguro de que todo es legal. Paso de ponerme a vender "regaladas" las cosas, para que luego alguien de la administracion me multe y se quede sin pegar ni golpe con gran parte de mi dinero.

Os recuerdo que se trata de una venta como particular, puesto que son cosas que tengo tiradas en casa y no estoy dado de alta como autonomo ni nada. Tampoco pienso hacerlo...

Gracias por las respuestas por adelantado


----------



## UnForero (18 Dic 2013)

No hay cantidad. Lo que estas haciendo es ilegal desde el primer centimo amigo... Lo siento pero es así.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Dic 2013)

UnForero dijo:


> No hay cantidad. Lo que estas haciendo es ilegal desde el primer centimo amigo... Lo siento pero es así.



Exacto, por lo tanto continua sin miedo. Otra opción es cobrar por paypal, acumularlo ahi y gastarlo comprando cosas. Si no lo "tocas" hacienda no se entera.


----------



## racional (20 Dic 2013)

Falso, creo que es hasta 3000€ al año que se consideran de particular.


----------



## Nerblu (20 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exacto, por lo tanto continua sin miedo. Otra opción es cobrar por paypal, acumularlo ahi y gastarlo comprando cosas. Si no lo "tocas" hacienda no se entera.



Paypal tambien esta controlado no se si lo sabes..
Y como dice el que te continua, efectivamente es 3000€.
Yo estubé vendiendo como particular y pare a los 2600 por si acaso.


----------



## ransomraff (20 Dic 2013)

¿¿ilegal vender productos de segunda mano?? estamos de broma??
Limite a vender productos propios de segunda mano??

No es ilegal y no hay limite, mientras sean cosas de segunda mano. Lo que puede pasar es que te venga hacienda y te diga que lo demuestres. Y si no se lo creen te dan el palo.



PD. más te vale ser más convincente que en el post, quedan dudas de que sean de segunda mano y que sean tuyos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Dic 2013)

Nerblu dijo:


> Paypal tambien esta controlado no se si lo sabes..
> Y como dice el que te continua, efectivamente es 3000€.
> Yo estubé vendiendo como particular y pare a los 2600 por si acaso.



Paypal NO esta controlado, lo que lo esta es tu cuenta bancaria, si no sacas el dinero de paypal (y lo gastas en paypal) hacienda no se entera de nada, ya que paypal esta en luxemburgo y no tiene ni obligacion ni interes en compartir informacion de sus clientes.


----------



## krlm00 (20 Dic 2013)

racional dijo:


> Falso, creo que es hasta 3000€ al año que se consideran de particular.



Totalmente falso. Aunque vendas 1€ deberías estar dado de alta como autónomo y facturar. 3000€ es el límite de ingresos sin justificar a partir del cual es más probable que te investiguen.


----------



## zeuxxx (21 Dic 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Totalmente falso. Aunque vendas 1€ deberías estar dado de alta como autónomo y facturar. 3000€ es el límite de ingresos sin justificar a partir del cual es más probable que te investiguen.



No me cuadra lo que dices... o sea que si mañana se me da por vender, yo que sé, mi bici por ejemplo y tengo que darme de alta en autónomos? ::


----------



## César Borgia (21 Dic 2013)

Estamos mezclando conceptos , lo que es una actividad habitual o esporádica con la tributación a hacienda , te dejo un articulo que lo explica bastante bién y a continuación lo que dice hacienda:


Internet se ha convertido en una plataforma de intercambios comerciales, mediante la cual se puede “comprar y vender” en cualquier parte del mundo. Los autónomos, particulares y empresas que emplean este servicio de forma habitual suelen preguntarse: ¿Debo declarar mis ventas por Internet? ¿Qué debo hacer?

Para empresas y autónomos que realicen una actividad habitual ésta estará sujeta a los impuestos convencionales, siempre dependiendo de la situación de cada uno el Impuesto de Sociedades, IRPF, IVA e IAE. Un particular que lleva acabo una actividad frecuente estará obligado de forma legal a darse de alta como empresario individual o a crear una sociedad y pagar los tributos correspondientes.

*En cambio, si la actividad es “esporádica”, aunque las acciones no sean las habituales, el particular que lo realice, deberá tributar, al igual que lo hace en todas las demás operaciones comerciales que lleve a cabo. Si se trata de algo aislado, no es absolutamente necesario darse de alta en el IAE correspondiente.*

*Lo primero que habrá que determinar es si la venta de productos a través de Internet se está convirtiendo en una actividad habitual o si, por el contrario, se trata de colocar en el mercado alguno de los productos personales, de forma esporádica. Ni Hacienda ni la Seguridad Social dejan muy claro lo que es una actividad económica habitual.*

*En general, se reconoce que no se está hablando de una ctividad económica habitual, si la persona que efectúa la venta online no obtiene beneficios por encima del salario mínimo interprofesional,* aunque estamos hablando de una norma no escrita , según señala MPV Asesores, pues puede suceder que se supere el mínimo en algún momento, a pesar de que se trate de una venta aislada.

*Si se llega a considerar como una actividad habitual, no será necesario “darse de alta como autónomo”, pero sí que habrá que declarar las ganancias a Hacienda.* 

Desde un punto de vista fiscal, la venta de elementos personales da por supuesto que “estamos vendiendo los bienes por debajo del precio a los que lo habíamos adquirido”, por lo tanto no aplicaría la declaración del beneficio a Hacienda. Habría que tributar al Ministerio Público, por la plusvalía en el IRPF, en el caso de que se vendiera una vivienda.
Para una empresa o autónomo, como para cualquier otra actividad, por todas las ventas por Internet se deben pagar los impuestos habituales: Impuesto de Sociedades o IRPF y el IVA.

En el caso de una persona física, no profesional, debe sopesar si su actividad se convierte en habitual para contemplar la posibilidad de darse de alta como autónomo o no.

Autónomos, particulares y pymes: ¿cómo declarar las ventas online? | Infocif.es

Veamos que dice hacienda sobre tributación:

Los obligados tributarios que no hayan realizado operaciones que en su conjunto, 
respecto de otra persona entidad, hayan superado la cifra de *3.005,06 *euros 
durante el año natural correspondiente o de 300,51 euros durante el mismo 
periodo, cuando, en este último supuesto, realicen la función de cobro por cuenta 
de terceros de honorarios profesionales o de derechos derivados de la propiedad 
intelectual, industrial o de autor u otros por cuenta de de sus socios, asociados o 
colegiados. 

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...00_al_399/347/Instrucciones/Inst_347_2011.pdf


----------

